# Bespoke DIY bookshelves I made for the kids bedroom



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi,

After my last two woodworking attempts the good lady commissioned me to make some bookshelves for the boys bedroom (good job too as I hate spending money on something I could do myself).

Here's the last two jobs I completed, a kids toy chest for the boys and an ottoman for our bedroom.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=377423

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=380798

I'll let the pics do the talking


















































































The mock up





































Installation



















Filled already










Now she's said she wants me to make a dolls house for my little girl 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Those are brilliant! You've great hands chum. 

We'll done. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

good work,wish i could make my hands do things like that


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Awesome. Definitely a skill set I'd love.


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Very impressive a great talent 

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

How old are your lads? That looks too much like a tempting ladder/climbing frame to be left alone.......


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow they look really good. Plus more sturdy than some you can buy

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

On your ottoman and you chest, where did you get the hinges from?
Am going to undertake a similar project myself soon and they look perfect!


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

very creative, nice workmanship.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> How old are your lads? That looks too much like a tempting ladder/climbing frame to be left alone.......


6 and 3, they've been told it's not for climbing and they're fairly good. If they do it will either detach from the wall or the shelf will break so they won't get up to the top.


dchapman88 said:


> On your ottoman and you chest, where did you get the hinges from?
> Am going to undertake a similar project myself soon and they look perfect!


First set my dad had knocking around and the second I bought from screwfix.

Screwfix and toolstation will have whatever you need buddy.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Very nice, you definately have a tallent for this.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Another great project mate.Looking good.:thumb:


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice projects!
Tip save time (copying parts) & money (use cheap material and make your own mouldings/cornices) : Your wishlist for christmas must include a router|& bits


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Estoril, you have skills :thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

josje said:


> Nice projects!
> Tip save time (copying parts) & money (use cheap material and make your own mouldings/cornices) : Your wishlist for christmas must include a router|& bits


You read my mind, I've been looking at 1/2" routers but I can't justify the cost for a hobby.

Axminster have a few but they start at £200+

Screwfix have their own brand for £90, but I'm worried about you get what you pay for...

Any suggestions on what brand or must have functionality the router should have?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Befriend a joiner/carpenter 

Easiest way


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

They look great


----------



## SAMS350ZGT (Mar 10, 2014)

What a fantastic job you've done there, I bet you son is chuffed to bits (although that depends on what age he is when you might be lucky to just get a grunt and some words that are mumbled). You wouldn't fancy coming round to my garage and building something not too dissimilar. You would be handsomely rewarded for your troubles. Seriously though a great job you've done there.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I have a Bosch one [can't recall the model ] - good bit of kit. :thumb:


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

my father taught me woodwork,he asked me how do i know if you should use a nail or a screw,his answer was wack a nail in and if it splits you should have used a screw


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> I have a Bosch one [can't recall the model ] - good bit of kit. :thumb:


Is it green or blue in colour?

I'm looking at this one for DIY use

http://www.axminster.co.uk/bosch-pof-1200-ae-router-1-4-212272

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

